# Norman st 40 ore Seagull artist mosaic



## Donald77 (May 2, 2010)

Hi

I am planning on buying on of these two guitars.
They are both build by Godin and both have the same
wood combination (cedar - mahogany). I am planning
on buying them both without a pickup or cutaway.

Does anybody have some knowledge of the guitars?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

They are both fine instruments my liking leaned towards the Seagull Artist for myself but it really was a personal choice, just liked the way that particular guitar played and the next one was deader then a door knob. So you are going to have to go out and play a bunch and find the one you like the most for your self and find that true diamond in the rough.Ship


----------



## Donald77 (May 2, 2010)

So if i understand it correctly you actually played both and the Seagull was your favorite?


----------



## bmcgowan80 (Sep 24, 2010)

I would choose the Norman, but that is because I already own a vintage, ST40 and love the tone and feel of it. My suggestion is go play them again, only close your eyes and have a friend hand you each guitar without you knowing which one. Play it and listen, feel. Choose the one that best suits you.


----------

